# Measles outbreak in Wales



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2013)

Can't find any mention of the measles outbreak in Swansea, Wales, so here's a story from BBC today http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22290279

When I spoke with my mother at the weekend, she mentioned that 2 of her 3 brothers had their dreams of joining the RAF dashed because of their high frequency hearing loss because of childhood measles in 1950s, before a measles vaccine was developed by mid 1960s, and even longer before the MMR vaccine. While they can be minor childhood infections, the infections protected against by MMR can be much worse. Measles can kill and damage hearing, sight etc; mumps can cause infertility in post puberty boys; rubella can cause damage to babies inside pregnant mothers.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2013)

And largely due to that idiot who scared everyone off with his unfounded claims 

I had all 3 as a small child, but I do remember having a friend who had been born profoundly deaf due to her mother getting rubella (or German Measles as I think we called it then) when pregnant


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 25, 2013)

I had a measles jab as a small child in Canada, where it was routine in Ontario.  That was in 1966!  We then moved to Quebec, and my sister missed out.  She caught it and was really poorly.  Because I only had the one jab, I did still get measles - but it hardly affected me.


----------

